# Team Catfish Thunder Cat Rod



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Just ordered my rod last night and I can't wait till try it on some flatheads Friday night. Has anybody been doing any good in NE Ohio ( canton area ) ??


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Also if anybody uses there rods please give me a review. Thank you


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not familiar with that rod, what are the specs and action of it, Price etc...Im always looking for cheaper replacements to all my St Croix catfish rods. 

Salmonid


----------



## muskcatie5oh (Feb 1, 2014)

Me and a friend ordered 4 of these rods 2 a piece. They were $90 some a piece So far so good. I have only caught one fish with mine a typical ohio river sized channel. So to really say to much about them is tbd. I like them because they are rated for up to 16 oz weights so it's nice for big current fishing. On their website it says they can detect a 1lb blue cat bite. I believe it they seem pretty sensitive for how stout they are but like I said haven't gotten to use them enough to give a sure review. But as of now I don't have anything negative to say about them.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a heavier action rod more suited for bigger cats like blues and flatheads. If you fish for Ohio channel cats a simple Ugly Stik like the older cal1100ml or the newer GX2 model usca702ml is all you will ever need


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

From all my research and reading a lot of pro staff use there equipment. I swear by there double action hooks the fish literally hook themselves. They have the patten for the rod blanks. Also all really helpful. You can call them up and speak directly with the owner Jeff. 

Check out there website 

Www.teamcarfish.com


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, those sound like my Catfish Gear Blue rods I have, real heavy big water rods, but im looking for a medium heavy 7'6" rod with nice sensitivity, been using the St Croix Premier Musky rods,( same blank as Classic cat model, only difference is a trigger on the handle) love them but after 6-7 years they are showing some signs of wear and tear. Just thinking ahead for some replacements in the next few years... I have to be able to afford 4 at one shot so all my tourney rods are similar, I use these for most ohio River and inland channel catting action. Of course when I replace the rods, Ill have to fork for 4 new reels at the same time, then new line all the way around LOL not gonna be cheap...
Salmonid


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what I bought was a 7-6 medium. I actually got lucky they have some on clearance right now for 59 bucks also there high-vis line is amazing. They advertise no line memory and they are not lying. Have had there line on my rod for over a yr and still no wrinkles in my line.


----------

